# Ft Collins Bike Shops



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm driving up to Collins tomorrow (Saturday) so my wife can shop this "Amazing Yarn Shop". 

This will be fun for about 5 minutes, after which I'll start entertaining thoughts of ritual self-disembowelment.

A "cool" bike shop to hang out in would go a long ways towards maintaining a reasonable level of sanity.

By "cool" I mean friendly, not all pissy if I'm not buying the best bike in the shop, and generally,........well,........ cool. Y'know?

Ft Collins is pretty cool for the most part, so it has to have at least 1 cool bike shop.

Which one is it?


PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Dr. Clutch (Jul 9, 2008)

ProVelo on College and Lee's Cyclery on Harmony are both nice shops with cool people.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Went to Lee's. Nice shop. Rode a Domane 5.2 around the parking lot. Nice bike. Was mildy amused by a retiree in a Rams cap chatting up one of the young (20 something) women of the sales staff. Nice gal, but the old dude was kinda creepy. Bought some stuff anyway. 

I really liked the shop. It was well-stocked and well staffed with knowledgeable, friendly, sentient beings. On the other hand, it was awfully close to looking like a boutique shop. On a scale of cool I'd give it a 7 out of a possible 10.


----------

